# Spain's Tax Authority vs EU Citizens



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Spanish Tax Authority is now able to legally reclaim property and other assets held in other countries to cover the cost of any debt that has been accrued by Foreign Citizens living in Spain.

Bad news for some prople who may, through no fault of their own, become embroilled in a legal battle with their properties.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

djfwells said:


> The Spanish Tax Authority is now able to legally reclaim property and other assets held in other countries to cover the cost of any debt that has been accrued by Foreign Citizens living in Spain.
> 
> Bad news for some prople who may, through no fault of their own, become embroilled in a legal battle with their properties.


In some ways, but there again what about those that decided to go and chuck their keys over the bank counter and then run to the UK? They were still liable even though they thought not.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> In some ways, but there again what about those that decided to go and chuck their keys over the bank counter and then run to the UK? They were still liable even though they thought not.


As with so many things in life, the innocent get penalised along with those who take the P155


----------

